# Heater core problems....(i think)plz help!



## lemmiwinks (Mar 12, 2005)

this is on a 1986 300zx gLL non-turbo
ok i just bought the car and i was driving down the street and i start playing wit the climate controle. A sort of a mist/smoke(not black smoke ....just like a thick mist)starts coming out of the vents, my windows get all fogged up, and i smells like buring antifreeze.:lame: Now my question is ... is this a problem with my heater core?.....and how much will it cost me to get this fixed?(plz state your currency... i know not all of you are from canada)
thank you for your time


----------

